# model 103.23900 craftsmen/king seely planer need to find manual ??



## irishmike336 (May 27, 2015)

Just picked up an older 6 1/8 jointer . Bulit like a battleship for $20.00 to fiddle with. Not a whole bunch of rust. Of course no motor but will deal with that later. Cutter head turns freely,look like all parts are there. Will pickup some new bearings. Will post some pics later in the week. I'm guessing this unit is from the 50's..Thanks for any help in this matter


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Hello Mike, go to the vintage machinery site, look under manufacturers. They have a copy of the owners manual that you can download and print. Have fun, make some dust. Here is the link: http://vintagemachinery.org/


----------



## irishmike336 (May 27, 2015)

Thanks Clarkie, Got it…..


----------

